# Dewalt 733 vs 735 planer



## mikeleg (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Now that I seem to have my table saw picked out, I'm turning my attention to planers. Which of the two planers above would you chose and why?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Go for the 735. I have had mine for 5 years with no problems and excellent results. It has a 3 knife cutterhead, two speed feed and a built in blower that gets the shavings out in a hurry. I am still on the second side of the original knives.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

If price is not an issue, 735


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

The 735 is on sale @ amazon.com for $569.99 with the in and outfeed tables, an extra set of knives and free shipping.That is a good price. The in and outfeed tables eliminate snipe.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The DW733 hasn't been made in several years....do you mean the _734_ vs 735?

If you've got the funds, the 735 has some advantages. If not, the 734 works fine for most people.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The 735 was my choice and no regrets.


----------



## mikeleg (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll wait for a sale and go with the 735. This was a second hand 733 with very little use.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

One of the bigger differences for the 733 was that it had resharpenable knives vs the disposable type.


----------

